# Made the first step towards treatment



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi All

We DH & I had our first appointment at Liverpool Womens Hosp today and I'm happy with the way things worked out.  

A bit of background.  I'm 30 and DH is 29.  We have been ttc seriously for approx 2.5 years but have not used any form of contraception for 6 years now and never had any signs of being pg.  We finally accepted that there must be a problem.  I was diagnosed with pcos in nov 06 and done nothing since.. until now.

Say Dr Gazvani who was very nice and helpful.  We've booked DH into the spermocology clinic on 17 June and I'm booked in for a scan on 12 June.  Just hanging around for AF so I can go for my bloods and HSG, I'm due any day now so hopefully can get going pretty soon.

The only slight negative was my weight, they said I have a bmi of 38!!!!  I couldn't beleive it and am sure their scales are incorrect   lol - so it's serious diet time for us!  Also he told DH to give up smoking..... but strangely enough didn't even ask if I was a smoker (which I am at the mo - but intend to give up!)

We are booked in for our 2nd appt on 9th Sept.  Although they did say if I manage to get my HSG before to contact them and they will see if they can get us in earlier so fingers crossed.

Anyway, that'll do for now, I just wanted to tell people who understand the journey we are about to start.

TTFN
x


----------



## froggie55 (May 17, 2008)

with all the tests, it always feel good to get underway.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF   Kelster 
 what an exciting and scary time right now!
Hopefully it feels good to have a plan and a focus, I am pleased youve joined us at this stage as there is lots of infomation and knowledge contained within these message boards and friendships to be made to support you on the ups and downs of the fertility rollercoaster.
Good luck on the weight loss and Giving up smoking we have message boards to help you do both 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ 
(Use the ones that apply in September  )
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B ~ Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you.

Thanks for all the info Dizzi - plenty to be reading there!


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Kelster,

Welcome!

I am also with Mr Gazvani - he is my Endo consultant (we had Mr Kingsland for IVF) and you are in very good hands!!!

karen x


----------



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

Hi Kelster and welcome

Just thought i'd say, in case it's helpful, that Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant is the absolute bible for advice and must-do's when you're TTC. It's brilliant.

It really explains WHY you have to do all the things that you know you should do i.e eating well, quitting smoking and drinking, life style changes and makes you realise that if you're determined to give yourselves the best chance of getting 'up-the-duff', you really have to do all of these things.

It is also really useful re. PCOS.

Sorry if i'm telling you stuff you already know but hope it helps.

Good luck!

JJ x x


----------



## wazycat (Jun 2, 2008)

just wanted to say hi and good luck!  im new today to this site and have my 1st private consultation in 2 days!  my gp did all my bloods and all were ok.


----------



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello again

Quick update on where we are. AF arrived on 2 June, so went for my LH & FSH bloods on day 3.  Had my ultrasound scan on 112th..... and ... get this.... the gynecologist said it doesn't look like I have pcos (at a glance) ovaries & womb look fine!!!  WTF  ..... he said my results will be passed to my consultant and we can discuss them at our next meeting.

Well this totally blew me away, like I said earlier in Nov 06 it was clear that I had pcos - more on one ovary than the other, but it was defo there.  Okay it was a different hospital but still ... its the same body!

Ah well, I'm confused now but we will find out more in September at our next meeting.  Also called up on CD1 to book in for HSG and they couldn't fit me in so I just have to wait until my next CD1.  It's a bit fustrating really coz it just drags it out another month longer than needed.  But I guess thats the way the cookie crumbles.  

DH is off to get his swimmer tested tomorrow so fingers crossed all will come back okay for him.

Diet has started to try and get the weight off and my BMI down to 30.  Now the hosp said I had BMI of 38 but my Wii Fit says I'm only 36.27 (quite a big difference really) - managed to lose 2.5lb last week so fingers crossed I manage to keep it up this week.

I've also bought a gorgeous dress I have to get into for September (SIL wedding), it zips up but is a bit tight so thats something else to aim for with the weight - It's also the weekend before our next appointment so all ties in well!

Right I'm off to get something to eat.  

be back soon

Kelly
x


----------



## photogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Kelster690,

I hope you are feeling ok. I am in a similar situation to you and a similar timescale, my DP and I have been TTC seriously for 2 years but not used protection for about 4 yrs. I am 29 and he is 37. I am under Whiston Hospital and funnily enough the consultant told me that my BMI was 34 and if I needed clomid I could have it at Whiston but if I neeed IVF at the Womens I would need to get my BMI to 30 before they would treat me!!    
Has anything like that been said to you?? I have had the blood tests, ultrasound scan, and my DP has to drop his swimmers off in the morning at the lab   I have been trying to book the HSG but as of yet couldn't schedule it... anyways, I have suspected PCOS and am due back to the consultant on 19th August.... a couple of weeks before you.
Best of luck with you journey and it would be great to keep in touch to see how were both getting on!

Photogirl
TTC 2yrs - suspected PCOS
Bloods done
Vaginal and Pelvic ultrasound done
HSG still to come
Next appt 19th Aug 2008


----------



## manxie (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Im new to this site and have just spotted this thread, im also under liverpool womens and have had my second appointment with Mr Gazvanni.  I have my pelvic ultra sound and HSG scan on friday 27th  i have had to wait two cycles to get appointment as they had no spaces for the first cycle and was bleeding still on day 10 last time so they couldnt do it.  Mr Gazvanni ( think ive spelt that wrong!) told me from my bloods that i will need ovulation induction but need to check tubal patency first.

A little bit about our story so far... Been with my DH Rob for 6 years been TTC for around 4 years.  Its a bit complicated as i am an insulin dependent diabetic for 28 years and have low thyroid and was diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago on blood tests and symptoms.  Start on metfomin sr 1500 3 years ago and became pregnant after one year on metformin. sadly i had a missed miscarrage at 9 weeks and have not had any luck since.  Was referred to the womens by my diabetic ante natal consultant and have had bloods etc, robs side of things came back ok but i was told going off my hormone levels that i was not ovulating at the mo and hence the scans.

So we are at the wait and see stage before they decide on any treatment.  

I look forward to hearing how everyone else is getting on

Ruth x


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hope you are on your wonderfull rd to a baby soon all the very best


----------



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies and thanks for you replies/messages.

I haven't been around for a little while just been getting on with things.  Had my CD21 bloods took last week and AF arrived so back to CD1 yesterday.  I called up to book in for my HSG and guess what... they actually had 1 appointment left that would be suitable... its right on the last day (CD10) 10 july at 1pm so grabbed it with both hands!

Photogirl... I've got a friend at work (who is also part of these forums) who went through treatment (successfully!   ) and she did mention that you have to lose weight and show willing.  My dr had mentioned about having to lose weight and that she wasnt' sure what the target BMI was at the LWH but recommended it anyway for various health reasons.  When I saw Dr Gazvani it was the only major negative that he mentioned based on the information he had at our 1st appt.  So, we've certainly got some dieting to be getting on with.  I've joined Weight watchers today as I know this works if i stick to it so fingers crossed!  I think different hospitals may have different rules re: BMI but I also think if maybe you show willing and that you are genuinely trying to get you BMI down they may help.  Can't be certain as LWH is the only hosp I've been to regarding fertility.  

Ruth - how did you get on with your HSG.  Getting booked in does seem a bit of a nightmare, there is such a small timeframe you have to get it done.  I know a friend of mine never did get to have one as they just couldn't fit her in for it, but luckily for her all was ok anyways.  Sorry to hear your m/c, it must be so hard to deal with, especiallly with the pressures infertility has anyway!

Looks like the 3 of us are in pretty similar situations, you never know we may all get lucky around the same time!!!

Good luck to both of you (& to everyone else here of course!!)   

Vickied - thanks for your wishes!

Keep us all updated!  I promise I will make more of an effort to pop in for updates!!  

Kelly
x


----------



## manxie (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Kelly,
So glad you got your scan date sorted.  Mine went ok thanks its wasnt as scary as i thought it would be. I had pelvic ultasound first and they confirmed PCO and as my scan was day 10 also ( so glad i got it squezzed in this cycle!) she said that i did not have any dominant follicles but she could see lots of small immature ones and she didnt think i would ovulate this month. 
HSG was ok radiographer was lovely, they sit you down and go through any risks involved and you sign a consent form. You lie on a trolley and then the put speculmin ( hope this isnt too much info!) then a small catheter which was all ok, a bit uncomfy but no pain.  Only time i got some pain was when when they put the dye in, was crampy like bad period pain but only lasted few mins tops.  Felt a bit lighted headed after which i was told could happen, the acctual scan is over in about 5mins.  The radiographer then showed me the pictures after and thankfully everything looked ok but will have to wait for next appointment with Dr Gazvanni for full results.  Went home and felt ok, bit crampy but not too bad. 
I hope your scan goes well will be thinking of you!  
Ruth


----------



## aharrison32 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello Kelster690. I am also waiting ICSI treatment at Liverpool Womans. the staff there are excellent. I have a few weight issues too. Their scales are definately wrong   My BMI is 35. It is hard to get through but I know we will get there. Have you seen a councillor. Having many months of putting it off I went to see one at the hospital last week. She was excellent and made me face a few things that I have me avoiding. Mainly treatment and weight!!!! Amanda xx


----------



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

HI Ladies,

Ruth, thanks for letting me know what to expect and for putting my mind at rest regarding the HSG!   When you got your next appt with Dr Gazvani?

Amanda, good luck with the treatment and the weight loss... it seems there are so many women like us with the weight problem (I know it can be the case with pcos)  Not seen a councillor, unsure whether I need that just yet. I've joined Weight watchers.... again.. as I know it works and this time it will have to be a lifestyle change rather than a quick fix!  

Well been today and had my HSG.  No where near as bad as I thought it was going to be!  In fact it was just how Ruth told it.  The women were lovely there and really put you at ease.  The initial part with the speculum was a doddle and they kept asking can you feel that are you okay!  I couldn't feel a think... up until they started pumping the dye in.  But even then it was bearable, just like period cramps.  Only problem is I'm not convinced my left tube is that good.... all the ultrasounds I've had they have struggled to find my left ovary.... now I can see why.  They were almost done but all the dye was pumping though the right side so they had me lean over slightly and put more in to try to use gravity over to the left.  When they showed me the x-ray pic I could see why they were doing that.  You could see my womb and my right tube really clearly but the left one was kind of behind my womb so they were finding it difficult to see if the dye was leaking out of tube as you couldn't see it.  They had a couple more goes and were happy in the end but said that they will run it as a video for another radiographer to look at.  So we will see.  All okay afterwards felt a bit crampy about an hour later but that was that feeling fine now!

Popped over the the gyny clinic to see if they could bring my Sept appt forward (they had said in May to do so after my hsg) but there were no appts so we'll just wait until 09.09.08.

Well thats me for now.

be back soon!

Kelly
x


----------



## manxie (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Kelly, 

My next appointment isn't until the 30th of sept, like you i rang to see if they had any cancellations as i have also had all my tests done now.  I was told that they didnt hold a cancellations list but i got put through to Mr Gazvani's secretarty who took my details to be contacted if they hold extra clinics which they sometimes do as a waiting list initiative.  
Let us know how you get on in clinic  

Ruth


----------



## JadeyB (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks for posting the information about the HSG.  I have to go for one shortly too, and it is good to know what to expect.  I will still be expecting the worst tho - my way of dealing with it.  That way it can only be better than what you thought - lol!!

Lets hope AF arrives soon so I can book the bl0ney appointment!!

Lots of luck to all.
J xxx


----------

